# New to DIY - lifespan of base liquids



## Shakez (11/7/22)

Good day good people! 

So I'm a newb to the DIY liquid world, I attempted it in the past and gave up due to lack of success and mostly convenience of buying ready mixed liquid. 

I found some PG/VG mix, an opened one shot and some nic which I bought back in 2020 and just forgot about lying in a cupboard. 

I'm curious as to the lifespan of these bases and whether it's still useable? 

I'd like to start this journey again, properly this time and wondering if I should bin this existing bases or reuse it for now just to help experiment. 

Thanks for the assistance

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (11/7/22)

How Long Does E-Liquid Last?


This is a very popular question that people ask, how long does e-liquid last before it goes bad? Can you vape expired juice? Does vape juice actually go bad? Today I will answer these questions and stop you from worrying that your old e-liquid might kill you. How Long Does E-Liquid Last? Like...




moreishpuff.com





"*The shelf life of PG (Propylene Glycol) is 2 years, while the shelf life of VG (Vegetable Glycerin) is 4 to 6 years. Flavours can last for up to one year, but PG and VG (which are preservatives) help the flavour last longer. The expiry date depends on the shelf life of the PG, so e-liquids last 2 years.*"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shakez (11/7/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> How Long Does E-Liquid Last?
> 
> 
> This is a very popular question that people ask, how long does e-liquid last before it goes bad? Can you vape expired juice? Does vape juice actually go bad? Today I will answer these questions and stop you from worrying that your old e-liquid might kill you. How Long Does E-Liquid Last? Like...
> ...





DarthBranMuffin said:


> How Long Does E-Liquid Last?
> 
> 
> This is a very popular question that people ask, how long does e-liquid last before it goes bad? Can you vape expired juice? Does vape juice actually go bad? Today I will answer these questions and stop you from worrying that your old e-liquid might kill you. How Long Does E-Liquid Last? Like...
> ...


Thank you! I think for safety I'll just throw it away, even though that article says it shouldn't be dangerous to vape.

A great excuse to order new stuff

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (11/7/22)

I've used PG that was older than 3 years and still good. I've used flavors that were more than 2 years old and still fine, though not all of them will last that long. I know menthol looses it's potency quite fast.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 3


----------



## ivc_mixer (12/7/22)

VG should still be good to go and PG, seeing as you had it in a cupboard, should still be okay but contemplate buying new. As for the nicotine, don't. Nicotine degrades much quicker and unless you had it in a freezer I would rather dispose of it properly and buy new. The concentrates should also be okay if they were properly stored. I have used concentrates which were 3+ years old and they were still good, but this was only if I wanted to try a new recipe and a very small amount was used (10ml total juice, so around 0.5ml used at max) and if the recipe is good I'd buy a new batch and use that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------

